# Charter with captain in Vancouver, BC, CA



## captdowner (Mar 31, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a sailboat charter in Vancouver, BC, CA?

We'll be in Vancouver this August and we'd like to find a boat and skipper (36' of larger) that is available for charter for 3-5 days. We plan to sail the waters around Vancouver and explore some of the islands inside of Vancouver Island. Please reply to captdowner at gmail dot com.

TIA for any and all replies.

Fair Winds!

Capt. Downer


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

I would recommend Cooper boating, I used to instruct and skipper for them so might have a slight bias, I used to charter from them as well. 
Blue pacific are very good. Never worked for them but we'll run with nice boats.
Both are based on Grenville island which is a great starting point for sailing.

Depending how long a short charter will limit your options on places to go though 3. Or 4 day trips to Gulf islands. Are quite possible from there you are looking at an early start and time very dependent on the direction of tide at passes.

Cooper have a base in Sydney BC. Esay to do the gulf islands from there in a 3 day trip. You might be able to do a one way.
Or Naniamo.

If you want more scenery and a bit more remote try desolation sound charters


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have worked for all the charter companies below.

Blue Pacific Yacht Charters

Boating Charters & Courses in British Columbia | Cooper Boating (also on the island)

Vancouver Island

CANADA'S Premier Yacht Charters & Sailing School

Bareboat Yacht Charter | Sailing School | Vancouver | Gulf Islands

Desolation Sound Yacht Charters

Any one of them may be able to help.


----------



## captdowner (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for your great reply.

Would you or some other qualified captain be availabe to join us for 5 days in August cruising Desolation Sound? I'd like to find a local skipper with local knowledge, as it always makes for a better charter. If so, please let me know your daily rate for such a trip. I would be provisioning for all (food, fuel and grog).


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

5 days starting in Vancouver and returning Vancouver would leave very little time for being in Desolation Sound. You might want to look at options starting farther north (like Lund) or consider exploring the Gulf Islands instead.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Desolation Sound Yacht Charters and Island Cruising both operate out of Comox and can give you the rates for both the charter and the skipper.

I know the area well. If you wish to use me, mention my name when you contact them.

Jack Dale

We may want to use PMs for some of this conversation.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Alex W said:


> 5 days starting in Vancouver and returning Vancouver would leave very little time for being in Desolation Sound. You might want to look at options starting farther north (like Lund) or consider exploring the Gulf Islands instead.


No companies operate out of Lund. One has a base in Powell River, but it is hard to get to: car involves a couple of ferries.

The Gulf Islands are great as well. Desolation does offer warm water for swimming. The summer winds are light in both areas, although there are some locals where sailing is possible.


----------



## captdowner (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for your replioes. We're changed our original plans and are considering starting around Comox, so we don't spend all of our time getting there. 

Does anyone with local knowledge know of places to handle provisiong out of Comox?

It's just for 5 days, so we don't need much, especially if we can catch crab and salmon. 

-- Capt Downer


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

We must have gotten lucky there last year, we spent about 10 days in the Desolation Sound region in early July and only motored for 1 or 2 of those days. My favorite day of sailing was waking up late in Isabel Cove and short tacking out of Malaspana Inlet then riding a nice reach over to Prideaux Haven on the asym spinnaker.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

captdowner said:


> Thanks for your replioes. We're changed our original plans and are considering starting around Comox, so we don't spend all of our time getting there.
> 
> Does anyone with local knowledge know of places to handle provisiong out of Comox?
> 
> ...


Charter companies can arrange provisioning for you.

Both of the companies I mentioned are close to stores. What mode of transportation will you be using?

There are also a couple of place to add to your provisions within the Desolation Sound area.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

In Comox a (good) grocery store is a short walk from the marinas. Liquor sales in the same complex. It's a short, inexpensive cab ride if you can't carry/drag it all.

Refuge Cove, Squirrel Cove, and Heriot Bay are reasonable provisioning stops once in Desolation. Moorage is usually plentiful during the day at Refuge, not so much necessarily at the other two.

Coming out of Comox one of our usual 'first stops' is amongst the Copeland Islands, it's an easy daysail from Comox and gets you on the doorstep of Desolation even if you leave later in the day. Crossing the Comox Bar is usually fine as long as you follow the markers, unless very low tide and rough conditions together. If heading for the Copelands pay close attention to reefs and shoals in the Savary Island area.

Alternatively once over the Bar you can head more directly to Cortez Island, typically that's a more 'upwind' trek unless you luck into some SE winds.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Ron - how can you bypass Lund and Nancy's Bakery?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jackdale said:


> Ron - how can you bypass Lund and Nancy's Bakery?


Sorry....  - but actually I've had difficulty landing at Lund.. it's often too busy.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

You could anchor in the Copelands (Raggeds to the locals) and skiff to town Or have the hired skipper stand off while you visit the pub and /or Nancys.


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

I have seen a lot of the big boats with the hired skippers do just that...well worth it...


----------

